# Darra made guns



## naseem shah



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## naseem shah



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## naseem shah

darra made pen gun











http://images.inmagine.com/img/iconotec/icn_single11/icns011799.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Skull and Bones said:


> Excellent.



Why comment "Excellent" on that post? Trollinga Fever! these things exist nothing to get surprised about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

A.Rafay said:


> Why comment "Excellent" on that post? Trollinga Fever! these things exist nothing to get surprised about.



Never give a firearm in the hands of a child to play with, 1st and most important rule of the book 'Parenting 101'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Skull and Bones said:


> Never give a firearm in the hands of a child to play with, 1st and most important rule of the book 'Parenting 101'.



Its their centuries old tradition of having guns. In Dera Adam Khel you will not find a single male without gun. So keep your parenting tips with you.
And dont try to interfere in matters which you dont have a knowledge of.


----------



## STEELMAN

These guns are reliable ????


----------



## Kompromat

Please don't post pictures of kids with guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

When it comes to guns, i have always envied pakistanies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

acetophenol said:


> When it comes to guns, i have always envied pakistanies.



Gun is not bad, it's the person behind the trigger. With liberalization of arms law, the silver lining between giving guns to good person and a bad person gets erased. 

I'm happy with the strict Indian arms la, though they could ease it a bit for semi auto SMG and shotguns for high income group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## naseem shah



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## naseem shah

[video]http://www.ease.com/~randyj/ph_18/r18_018_Darra__12.jpg[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RescueRanger

Bro how could you make a thread about Darra gun market and not add this video:
The Gun Markets of Pakistan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

acetophenol said:


> When it comes to guns, i have always envied pakistanies.



Not too sure about that! The greater statistical probability of being shot down just like that is no grounds for envy.


----------



## RescueRanger

Confiscated weapons being destroyed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> Confiscated weapons being destroyed:



What were they then turned into? 
Cutlery or Nuts and Bolts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

BTW its not just guns you can pick up from these illegal markets:
US military notes on sale at Pakistani market - YouTube



Capt.Popeye said:


> What were they then turned into?
> Cutlery or Nuts and Bolts?



Sold as scrap to Steel Factories in Hattar.


----------



## naseem shah

[video]http://www.cinemastrikesback.com/news/films/vice/pakistan.jpg[/video]
what is this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

naseem shah said:


> [video]http://www.cinemastrikesback.com/news/films/vice/pakistan.jpg[/video]
> what is this



That third pic is a Lewis Machine Gun from WWI
Lewis Gun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Last time i was there i was warned not to buy guns if i don't know the dealer...
The dealers were in a "contract" with the police..They would report the registration number of the customer's car.
When the car left tribal areas,would be stopped by police and guns confiscated and buyer fined...
The gun would then be sent back to the arms dealer in Darra,he keeps the money and the gun. The police gets the fine money and some more from the customer..
Win win situation for all except the poor customer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

RescueRanger said:


> That third pic is a Lewis Machine Gun from WWI
> Lewis Gun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Sure that is. Used extensively then. Even in the Arabian desert by Lawrence of Arabia. Believe it or not, it was even the armament of an Armored Car built on a Rolls Royce chassis!



Safriz said:


> Last time i was there i was warned not to buy guns if i don't know the dealer...
> The dealers were in a "Devil's contract" with the police..They would report the registration number of the customer's car.
> When the car left tribal areas,would be stopped by police and guns confiscated and buyer fined...
> The gun would then be sent back to the arms dealer in Darra,he keeps the money and the gun. The police gets the fine money and some more from the customer..
> Win win situation for all except the poor customer



That is entirely believable. This is often the case when dealin with anything illegal or contraband.
As it is said: _Caveat Emptor_- Let the Buyer beware.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## naseem shah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Safriz said:


> Last time i was there i was warned not to buy guns if i don't know the dealer...
> The dealers were in a "contract" with the police..They would report the registration number of the customer's car.
> When the car left tribal areas,would be stopped by police and guns confiscated and buyer fined...
> The gun would then be sent back to the arms dealer in Darra,he keeps the money and the gun. The police gets the fine money and some more from the customer..
> Win win situation for all except the poor customer



Hehe, that is why you have a fixer do the work for you bahi. Unless you are well known to the locals, almost 90% of time you will employ a fixer or middle man to do the purchase and delivery for you. Us se agey ap ka masla hain.


----------



## naseem shah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

RescueRanger said:


> Hehe, that is why you have a fixer do the work for you bahi. Unless you are well known to the locals, almost 90% of time you will employ a fixer or middle man to do the purchase and delivery for you. Us se agey ap ka masla hain.



Yes true that.. 

But the skill these people have is admirable...How they make complicated weaponry with bare hands and simple tools is amazing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Skull and Bones said:


> Gun is not bad, it's the person behind the trigger. With liberalization of arms law, the silver lining between giving guns to good person and a bad person gets erased.
> 
> I'm happy with the strict Indian arms la, though they could ease it a bit for semi auto SMG and shotguns for high income group.





Capt.Popeye said:


> Not too sure about that! The greater statistical probability of being shot down just like that is no grounds for envy.



i too support India's strict gun laws,but some where in my heart i wish i too had the opportunity to buy and store some guns!


----------



## Skull and Bones

acetophenol said:


> i too support India's strict gun laws,but some where in my heart i wish i too had the opportunity to buy and store some guns!



That's a self contradictory statement.


----------



## acetophenol

Skull and Bones said:


> That's a self contradictory statement.



i know,its like you know its bad still you have a liking towards it.
Just like,some guys know the bad eefects of alcohol but still drinks it.
I would like to own guns,but for greater good i am supporting our gun laws! Great me!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

acetophenol said:


> i too support India's strict gun laws,but some where in my heart i wish i too had the opportunity to buy and store some guns!



Did you mean by any chance that you support sensible gun laws in India, where the citizenry that would need and can responsibly own a firearm for protection/sports-recreation can actually obtain a good quality firearm at sane price, instead of the current legislation where you can own a firearm only if you have good connections with some politician or a bureaucrat.


----------



## Skull and Bones

acetophenol said:


> i know,its like you know its bad still you have a liking towards it.
> Just like,some guys know the bad eefects of alcohol but still drinks it.
> I would like to own guns,but for greater good i am supporting our gun laws! Great me!



There was a guy in our neighborhood, he had links with Naxals. Police confiscated few Sterling SMGs from his house and put him behind the bars few years back.


----------



## ghilzai

Safriz said:


> Yes true that..
> 
> But the skill these people have is admirable...How they make complicated weaponry with bare hands and simple tools is amazing..



not so simple now safriz, hitec cnc machines are making there way in to darra and slowly the art of making guns with hand is fading away.

Quality was the biggest factor in darra made weapons, parts were not interchangeable at times and poor materials used in manufacturing made the weapons unreliable.

Darra has started to adopt modern technology to compete with foreign brands as it was looking market share and Pakistani were seeking better quality weapons. Turkish weapons are cheap and reliable and are preferred so darra has to up its game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Legally registered guns from Darra Arms Factory, on display at IDEAS 2012:






Note the Pakistani M92 and AR14 Clones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

ghilzai said:


> not so simple now safriz, hitec cnc machines are making there way in to darra and slowly the art of making guns with hand is fading away.
> 
> Quality was the biggest factor in darra made weapons, parts were not interchangeable at times and poor materials used in manufacturing made the weapons unreliable.
> 
> Darra has started to adopt modern technology to compete with foreign brands as it was looking market share and Pakistani were seeking better quality weapons. Turkish weapons are cheap and reliable and are preferred so darra has to up its game.



Last time i was there it was 1990 and it was al manual work with little or no machines..
The samples used to come from Afghanistan.. remnants of Afghan war and the Darra people used to stare at the weapons..do some crude measurements and start making prototypes and then later refine them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

RescueRanger said:


> Confiscated weapons being destroyed:



Whoever did this has no heart and can't be a human. I condemn this act! This is an outrage!

What sort of weapons does Pakistani police and paramilitary units operate? You're producing AR15 clones after all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghilzai

I personally think the government should issue licenses for establishment of mega arm factories in darra, this will help the darra made arms to find export markets abroad and will help in reducing illegal arms trade.

Darra can also supplement pof, private investment will help this business grow and help keep the cost down of arms and ammunition.

Pakistan army can purchase these weapons once they meet all quality requirements and this will be good for both, as pof has no money to invest in new machines to produce modern rifles, so take advantage of the private companies and its a win win situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

ghilzai said:


> I personally think the government should issue licenses for establishment of mega arm factories in darra, this will help the darra made arms to find export markets abroad and will help in reducing illegal arms trade.
> 
> Darra can also supplement pof, private investment will help this business grow and help keep the cost down of arms and ammunition.
> 
> Pakistan army can purchase these weapons once they meet all quality requirements and this will be good for both, as pof has no money to invest in new machines to produce modern rifles, so take advantage of the private companies and its a win win situation.



Already in process:
PHSADC


BTW Pakistan Army and Police are already supplied by POF: Pakistan Ordinance Factory.


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Already in process:
> PHSADC
> 
> 
> BTW Pakistan Army and Police are already supplied by POF: Pakistan Ordinance Factory.



And may i add that DSA Daudsons Armoury is also among the suppliers to Lea and Pakistan Army, the shotgun, the painball used during training , gernade launcher and tracer bullet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Legally registered guns from Darra Arms Factory, on display at IDEAS 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the Pakistani M92 and AR14 Clones.



Sir g a little correction, the pic is taken a month ago at TOSS 2012 and the ar15 lookalike is the clone of turkish 12g shotgun....i was at the show and have alot of pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Sir g a little correction, the pic is taken a month ago at TOSS 2012 and the ar15 lookalike is the clone of turkish 12g shotgun....i was at the show and have alot of pictures



Many thanks, Balixd. What about the pistols, 9mm?


----------



## Amaa'n

RescueRanger said:


> Many thanks, Balixd. What about the pistols, 9mm?



Beretta 92fs copies,very good finishing and price tag of 16k rs. Ther clones are amongst the best,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

balixd said:


> Beretta 92fs copies,very good finishing and price tag of 16k rs. Ther clones are amongst the best,



I have already recommended them to a few friends who run private security companies. We should buy more Pakistani equipment and help develop the market in our own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> I have already recommended them to a few friends who run private security companies. We should buy more Pakistani equipment and help develop the market in our own country.



If these are good 92fs copies then this hunk of steel is literally a STEAL.... @RescueRanger saheb... buy a couple... 92f's for $160 bucks is a super good deal (if you dont mind the sa/da trigger hidden behind all those sleek lines, as far as I remember you are a berreta-terian) 

Also there is some speculation that the original Beretta 92fs patents have expired, hence these can be actually legit clones and not knockoffs!

If nothing, get the prices a lil lowered.. lets get couple of thousand exported to US... make some greens!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> Confiscated weapons being destroyed:



Is that tokarevs nightmare????????????????? All look like tt-33's to me!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Let me add here that PoF is also in process of acquiring license for beretta 92fs production, then we have a good standard betty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

sandy_3126 said:


> Is that tokarevs nightmare????????????????? All look like tt-33's to me!!!



Actually the pics show TT but there are a mix bag of pb and npb pistols, rifles and revolvers.



sandy_3126 said:


> If these are good 92fs copies then this hunk of steel is literally a STEAL.... @RescueRanger saheb... buy a couple... 92f's for $160 bucks is a super good deal (if you dont mind the sa/da trigger hidden behind all those sleek lines, as far as I remember you are a berreta-terian)
> 
> Also there is some speculation that the original Beretta 92fs patents have expired, hence these can be actually legit clones and not knockoffs!
> 
> If nothing, get the prices a lil lowered.. lets get couple of thousand exported to US... make some greens!!!



I have an original M92FS which i showed in the gun locker post, it was not that pricey and i purchased it from a family supplier. Since then i have managed to get my hand on a really nice Level 3 retention holster from Uncle Mike for a poultry sum. I have never owned nor tried the local clones so i can't really comment on their quality. 

However i have kept and used the Zigana copy which can be purchased from Peshawar for 18/25,000 is well worth every anna spent on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M Y U Khan

AoA to all bros

Rescue Ranger bro plz send ur mobile no my I'd as soon as possible want to ask something

muhammad.usmantahir at yahoo *** com


my posts are less then 30 that's way I used to write like that


----------

